# What did a 1990’s boys bedroom have on the walls if the bed had a plaid comforter?



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Look up color wheel on google. Any of them will likely help with different color concepts, opposite, complimentary, analogous, etc


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I want something more masculine


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Captain America would be the theme I’d choose


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Sailing ships. The comforter becomes the ocean.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

In a duplicate thread, he says he has pink walls. So I guess change the color of the walls for starters.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I still have light pink walls and I like that color I’m going to add white curtains only the inside of my closet is electric blue I’m 30 years old


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Whatever you want, it's your room. Personally, I only hang functional things on my walls - mirrors, white boards and TVs.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

stick\shift said:


> Whatever you want, it's your room. Personally, I only hang functional things on my walls - mirrors, white boards and TVs.


ok, but what did a boys bedroom have on the walls back in the 90’s while the beds had plaid comforters


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I want to know


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

kjmulder said:


> ok, but what did a boys bedroom have on the walls back in the 90’s while the beds had plaid comforters


90's? A poster of Jessica Alba


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> what kind of plaid ??
> outdoor hunter and fisherman type of plaid ?
> or pink school girl kind of plaid.
> being a little more specific (and photos if you have them) would probably help. (and why)


mostly navy blue plaid


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

roofermann said:


> 90's? A poster of Jessica Alba


anything else?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

all the threads were merged into one - so that is why the posts may look a little out of order.
(let's keep it civil, please)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is just from a"'90's decorating" search on Google, I think this looks more male-


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you broke my WiFi!



90's boy's bedroom decorating - Google Search


Scroll down









The 25 Worst Design Trends From The '90s


Let's take a walk down memory lane, shall we?




www.lonny.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Octane said:


> So,light pink walls and white curtains are masculine??


He said he wanted something more masculine. Be nice, John said so.
@kjmulder - you have a bunch of Construction guys answering.


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> He said he wanted something more masculine. Be nice, John said so.
> @kjmulder - you have a bunch of Construction guys answering.


But he said he liked pink walls, but I assume a grown man would like pink and white as a boy of the nineties....especially


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

Octane said:


> So,light pink walls and white curtains are masculine??


Pink is a very accepting color now for both genders so it could be masculine so could the white curtains


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Pink may be accepting, but it's not masculine, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

Roxygal said:


> Pink may be accepting, but it's not masculine, no matter how you look at it.


Well I’m sorry but I like the color


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

It doesn't matter to me, I like pink too. It's just that you asked for suggestions that were masculine.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I still have light pink walls and I like that color I have an electric blue accent wall in my closet I have white trim for 90’s colors to add there’s primary colors red I hate yellow I don’t agree with hunter green purple is an option even though I was never a huge fan of the tv show Friends I have a rose gold boombox that I love I have a stack of cd’s I have a punching bag when I need it I have a hiking stick leaned in a corner I also have a vita trainer machine I’m trying to decide on one theme now that I’m 30 years old I’m an artist I also like movies


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Roxygal said:


> Pink may be accepting, but it's not masculine, no matter how you look at it.


You never saw the pink IZOD shirt on my Navy diver boyfriend, that I bought him! Definitely not feminine!🤣
Sunset are pink, pink coral, pink sand. . .


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

If Marshal Dillon can wear a salmon colored shirt on gunsmoke then pink is OK with me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Roxygal said:


> True that men’s pink clothes can now be masculine, but pink walls in a bedroom? I don’t know. Little girls come to mind. But that’s just me.


It would depend on how you work it.
Here's one that looks vintage -









Then a bright, more modern room that doesn't say feminine to me -


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah but looks like a couples room rather than a masculine young mans room. Doesn’t look quite light pink to me (least what I envision light pink to look like).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Half-fast eddie said:


> There is something wrong with this thread. Something fishy. Troll.


Yes, I think it's the Construction guys! 🤣

@Two Knots


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, Nik333, is your boyfriend in pink camo from California?? Just askin' for a friend.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Oh, Nik333, is your boyfriend in pink camo from California?? Just askin' for a friend.


No, it was for Breast Cancer Awareness.


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

kjmulder said:


> Pink is a very accepting color now for both genders so it could be masculine so could the white curtains


So you've been told....lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Oh, Nik333, is your boyfriend in pink camo from California?? Just askin' for a friend.


Texas. Not mine, unfortunately.😆


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

the room was light blue in 1999 I had Christina Aguilera posters I had a blue safe for cash I had my Dads dad’s boat he made for me I had an I Love Lucy Barbie doll trophies I won at Minor League Baseball even though I regret that past time a got milk ad that was stolen by my Aunt Anne lol a clock that had my name on it I also had road signs and Mickey Mouse bedding


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I would like to remind everyone of Forum Rule #2:

*2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on DIY Chatroom.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. *This includes private messages, Avatars, Facebook, and/or social media and user emails.*


----------



## bdmeyer (Dec 26, 2011)

kjmulder said:


> ok, but what did a boys bedroom have on the walls back in the 90’s while the beds had plaid comforters


A Poster of Farrah Fawcett Majors in a red swimsuit.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I suspect that would be the '70s, not the '90s...


----------

